# The first gyuto at KKF



## Andrei (Nov 19, 2018)

Hello.
I am a new person at KKF and decided to stop being just a reader, I want to show my latest work and listen to criticism from respected forum participants.


----------



## valgard (Nov 19, 2018)

looks solid, is the wood white ebony? whatever it is I love the handle and saya combo.


----------



## Andrei (Nov 19, 2018)

Blade: 240/50 / 3mm. 60HRC stainless Damascus from zladinox, with an average carbon content of about 1.5%
Handle: 135mm.rog buffalo length, lunar eben.
Saya - lunar eben


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 19, 2018)

Andrei said:


> Blade: 240/50 / 3mm. 60HRC stainless Damascus from zladinox, with an average carbon content of about 1.5%
> Handle: 135mm.rog buffalo length, lunar eben.
> Saya - lunar eben


Loving it, thanks for sharing Andrei!


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 19, 2018)

Damn, that’s quite a good looking knife. Would love to hear about the geometry


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 19, 2018)

Wonderful work, Andrei!


----------



## Matus (Nov 19, 2018)

Lovely! Are you on IG? I would like to see more of your work


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 19, 2018)

That profile is very nice, and the ebony is beautiful.

One question though, what type of etching do you do for stainless damascus?


----------



## Wdestate (Nov 19, 2018)

Great looking blade and jacket


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 19, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Chef Doom (Nov 19, 2018)

Good luck losing the saya pin.


----------



## Jville (Nov 19, 2018)

Really like that saya, handle combo! Looks like a great knife. Wouldn't mind seeing it closer


----------



## Midsummer (Nov 19, 2018)

Looks to be about 260mm?


----------



## Andrei (Nov 19, 2018)

Matus said:


> Lovely! Are you on IG? I would like to see more of your work


Yes, I am on Instagram, but I don’t know if I can link to my page here?


----------



## Andrei (Nov 19, 2018)

B


Midsummer said:


> Looks to be about 260mm?


Blade 240mm


----------



## brooksie967 (Nov 19, 2018)

I dig it!


----------



## Andrei (Nov 19, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Damn, that’s quite a good looking knife. Would love to hear about the geometry


With all the geometry is simple, the blade thickness at the handle 3mm. in the middle of 2mm. one centimeter from the tip 0.5mm. Symmetric convex, cutting edge thickness about 0.1mm.


----------



## Andrei (Nov 19, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> That profile is very nice, and the ebony is beautiful.
> 
> One question though, what type of etching do you do for stainless damascus?


In this case, ferric chloride.


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 19, 2018)

Andrei said:


> With all the geometry is simple, the blade thickness at the handle 3mm. in the middle of 2mm. one centimeter from the tip 0.5mm. Symmetric convex, cutting edge thickness about 0.1mm.



You’re speaking my language now. Can I be a pest and ask what it’s doing 5mm and 10mm behind the edge?


----------



## mack (Nov 20, 2018)

Looks great, especially the wood work. 

Mack.


----------



## Matus (Nov 20, 2018)

Andrei said:


> Yes, I am on Instagram, but I don’t know if I can link to my page here?



Unless your IG is your main sale outlet, than there should be no issue posting a link here. Otherwise just let us know your IG name. That is definitely OK.


----------



## Andrei (Nov 20, 2018)

Measurements made from heel to tip ~ through an equal distance.
One centimeter from the cutting edge
1.3-1.3-1.2-1.0-0.8mm
A five millimeters from the cutting edge
0.8-0.7-0.7-0.5-0.4mm
In Instagram I am matk38


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 20, 2018)

I have a couple of Andreis gyutos & have purchased a couple for the Executive chef........ Killer grinds! (and so much more. )


----------



## Andrei (Nov 20, 2018)

cheflarge said:


> I have a couple of Andreis gyutos & have purchased a couple for the Executive chef........ Killer grinds! (and so much more. )


Thank you for the warm words of Al, I am glad that the knives justified your hopes


----------



## ashy2classy (Nov 20, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## Andrei (Nov 21, 2018)

Jville said:


> Really like that saya, handle combo! Looks like a great knife. Wouldn't mind seeing it closer


How close, in hand ?


----------

